# Anyone Overinflated Their Dragbags?



## YeloTXGoat38 (Mar 12, 2007)

I just got BMR dragbags installed yesterday. Well, it said 10psi, so I wanted to see what it was like with 20. Well, I think I put in too much air, and now it won't even inflate at all. I'm worried I blew them up, or the line came off, my shop told me it was one of those two, probably. 

Any experiences with this?


----------

